# Meshuggah bass tuning?



## jacksonknox27 (Jan 19, 2007)

As I was watching the dvd that came with re-nothing i got confused as to what tuning Dick Lövgren uses for his bass. He needs an open F to be with the guitars, and lower B flat for the chaosphere and pre chaosphere songs, so that would make it Bb F A D G?


----------



## BrianCarroll (Jan 20, 2007)

It could be Bb F Bb Eb Ab you know, some kind of Dropped Bb...


----------



## Durero (Jan 20, 2007)

^ That would make sense to me.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 20, 2007)

im not too sure, but i think he has the 4 string in F and the 5 string is Bb standard


----------

